# Excercise Equipment for Rent in Cork



## car03 (22 Jun 2006)

Hi,

does anyone know where I could hire excercise equipment in Cork?

Thanks!


----------



## tina_cork (26 Jun 2006)

I cant remember the name of the company but a friend of mine rented equipment from a place before. Will try to get the number for you.
He has treadmills, exercise bikes, rowing machines etc.. Think he paid €70 for 5 weeks for the treadmill.


----------



## A_b (27 Jul 2006)

hi ... any idea on this?? I have tried Mahers but their cross trainer (which I was i'd prefer) is booked up


----------



## Lorz (27 Jul 2006)

Mahers are their Cork agent but as they appear to be a large group perhaps they could send another cross trainer to Cork?


----------

